# Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....



## Merlin (4. Dezember 2014)

..jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit.
Ich fische in Baggerseen vom Ufer aus auf Hecht mit Kunstködern wie Wobbler , Jerks oder Blech.
Meine Frage: ich höre immer jetzt im Winter muss man mit großen Ködern bzw.Jerks um die 20 cm angeln..
Ich fange aber besser mit normalen Wobbler von 10 -14cm..
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen stimmt der Spruch je kälter desto größer der Köder ???


----------



## vermesser (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Nein.

Es gibt noch massig Brut im Dezember teilweise, auch sehr konzentriert. Da beißen Hechte durchaus auf 5-15cm genauso gut oder besser.


----------



## bobsel (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

ich angle in der Regel mit 10-14 cm großen Ködern am See.
Wobei auch größere 20 cm u. größer, sowie auch Mepps der Größe 2 -4 zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen stimmt der Spruch je kälter desto größer der Köder ???


Definitiv ja!
Hinzu kommt noch eine eher langsame Köderführung.



> Ich fange aber besser mit normalen Wobbler von 10 -14cm..


Das würde ich als Uferangler auch sagen, b.z.w. so praktizieren.
Es ist nämlich schlicht weniger anstrengend, als den ganzen Tag Big Baits zu flaken!
Die meisten Hechtangler haben dazu oft auch gar nicht die erforderlichen Ruten/Rollen am Start, gerade heute, wo gerne mit reichlich unterdimensioniertem Material gefischt wird.
Als Bootsangler hat man da natürlich Vorteile.
Es ist gerade mal zwei Wochen her, dass ich ein knapp über 60er Hechtlein fing, der wärend des Drills von einer mindestens 30Pfünder Lady, angeraubt wurde.
Der Zahnabdruck von diesem Mädel war deutlich über 20cm breit!
Köder war ein langsam und tief geschleppter Relax super soft shad(23cm).
Daran sieht man, dass auch relativ kleine Hechte kein Problem mit großen Ködern haben!
Meine neueste Bastelarbeit, zwei miteinander verbundene Rapala super shad Raps(der hintere ohne Tauchschaufel)!
Natürlich ist sowas nicht mehr zu werfen.

Jürgen


----------



## Dakarangus (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Ds Wetter spielt doch eh so verrückt, die hechte stehen auch gar nicht da wo sie früher im richtigen Winter standen...

ich fische generell gerne größere Köder, also Köderfische zwischen 15-20cm.
ich fische nur keine noch größeren weil die fehlbissrate dann zunimmt.
ich hab auch schon absurd kleine Hechte auf handlange Rotaugen gefangen.

Ich bilde mir trotzdem ein, die untermaßigen damit etwas aus zu sortieren.
Mache ich beim Forellenangeln auch so, lieber etwas größere Spinnerchen das hält die ganz kleinen eher ab.


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Ich halte geringes Einholtempo im Winter für maßgeblicher, als die Ködergröße.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Ich habe in den letzten vier Wochen nur mit einem Mörrumspinner gefangen.  Und die sind nun auch nicht sehr groß. Ich denke auch das ein langsames Einholen wichtiger ist als die Größe.


----------



## Säp (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Klaro beißen Hechte auf 15cm Köder, nur was für welche? Warum sollte ein großer hinter Brutfischen her sein wenn daneben eine fette Forelle steht?
Bei uns werden ganzjährig, egal wie groß die Brut oder was auch immer grade ist viel mehr Meterhechte auf Köder von 25cm oder deutlich mehr gefangen...
Der Unterschied macht sich allerdings nur bemerkbar wenn konstant mit solchen Ködern gefischt wird.
Meine Favoriten beim werfen sind z.B. 30er Real Baits, die großen SG Forellen und 32er Herring Shad.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Na ja.  Ich sage mal so. Wenn ich im Durchschnitt Hechte von 75-100 CM fange und davon nicht wenige, dann ist das Ergebnis, zumindest für mich, mehr als zufrieden stellend.


----------



## Merlin (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Na ja.  Ich sage mal so. Wenn ich im Durchschnitt Hechte von 75-100 CM fange und davon nicht wenige, dann ist das Ergebnis, zumindest für mich, mehr als zufrieden stellend.



 Grosse Hechte sind auch selten bei mir.....ich bin auch mehr auf normale Hechte aus....


----------



## thanatos (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist gerade beim Hechtangeln die Ködergröße egal.
 Der Größte ca 1 m hat in diesem Jahr auf einen Minipilker ca 3 cm gebissen,der kleinste auf meine großen Heinzblinker mit Federschwanz und wenn ich so in der Erinnerung krame ist es in früheren Jahren auch öfter  so gewesen,nehme jetzt aber auch große ,dünnblechige Blinker
 da sie sich eben langsamer führen lassen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Bei mir gilt: Je kälter, desto Lappen (alternativ dann auch Ansitz-Deadbaiten mit Köfis 20 cm+).

23er-Relaxe, 10" Big'n'Grubs, Sizmic Magnum Toad am Bleikopf, 10" Fin-S-Fish, große Gummiforellen-Swimbaits usw. Alles fett und langsam führbar. Zwischendurch als "Mini" natürlich auch noch den 60-g-Effzett, der ist immer mit dabei.

XXL setze ich aber erst ab den ersten richtigen Kälteeinbrüchen bis zum finalen Zugefrorensein ein. Also quasi ne reine Spätherbst- bis Wintergeschichte.

Drum geht's bei mir damit erst ab jetzt los, da wird die Welsspinne zum Derbhechtstock umfunktioniert.

Bislang war im diesjährigen Herbst noch ne Nummer kleiner an der Leine, da Wetter für meinen Geschmack noch viel zu warm.

Aber winzig auch nicht gerade (Großteil 14 bis 19 cm).


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Vom allem was in die Kiste passt nehme ich zum Hecht angeln den Köder bei dem ich denke "Könnte zu groß sein" 

Der isses meistens im Winter. Aber andal hat recht, langsames moderates einholen spielt mit die entscheidenste Rolle!


----------



## Mücke1978 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Im Herbst mit 15cm ans Wasser zu gehen ist immer gut. Köder mit sehr leichtem geschmeidigen lauf langsam geführt. Da hüpft auch mal ein Zander oder ein dickes Barsch drauf.


----------



## dreampike (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Hi, 
ich finde es müßig, über generelle und pauschale Aussagen zu diskutieren, weil die Verhältnisse jeweils einfach unterschiedlich sind. Je nach Futterangebot, Wetter und Temperatur können andere Köder erfolgreich sein.

_"Warum sollte ein großer hinter Brutfischen her sein wenn daneben eine fette Forelle steht?"_ --> Weil er gerade völlig auf eine bestimmte Ködergröße fixiert ist und alles andere ignoriert! Das habe ich selber schon mehrmals erlebt, dicke Hechte unter einem Brutfischschwarm gingen trotz delikatester Präsentation nicht auf meine üblichen 15-20cm Hechtstreamer. Erst der Wechsel auf einen kleinen 5cm-Streamer brachte den Erfolg und es bissen auch die großen Hechtdamen auf das kleine Teil!

Zudem kommt es wie in einem vorherigen Beitrag darauf an, was von seiten des Fischers her wirklich praktikabel ist. Ich fische meist an einem See vom Ufer aus, an dem die Hechte sehr weit draußen stehen und ständig extreme Weitwürfe von 60-70m erforderlich sind. Möglicherweise wäre ein Wobbler der fängigere Köder, den bekomme nur nicht so weit raus wie einen  Effzett in 22g, den ich auch regelmäßig und sehr oft ohne körperliche Erschöpfung rauspfeffern kann. Daher fange ich 90% meiner Hechte in diesem See mit dem Klassiker und da sind auch regelmässig metrige Hechte dabei.

Beim Schleppfischen ist das wieder ganz anders und falls man mit zwei Ruten fischen darf, kann man ja mit den Ködergrößen gut experimentieren. 

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Merlin (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

In meinen Bekanntenkreis herrscht die Meinung jetzt braucht man aggressiv geführte grosse Jerks...
Ich finde langsam geführte Köder wie Savage Gear 4 Play, Quantum Trout Shad oder Biedron Original fängiger


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



dreampike schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich finde es müßig, über generelle und pauschale Aussagen zu diskutieren, weil die Verhältnisse jeweils einfach unterschiedlich sind. Je nach Futterangebot, Wetter und Temperatur können andere Köder erfolgreich sein.


So seh ich das auch.

Zusätzlich:
Will ich einfach überhaupt Hecht fangen?
Will ich möglichst viele fangen?
Will ich große fangen?

Es gibt zwar für keinen der genannten Fälle einen absolut selektierenden Köder, aber man kann schon (in meinen Augen) durch Köderwahl etwas beeinflussen.

Mit Sicherheit werden auch auf große Köder mal kleine Hechte beissen - wer konsequent (über)große Köder einsetzt, wird über die Zeit für sein jeweiliges Gewässer die eher größeren Hechte fangen, stückzahlmäßig wohl eher weniger.

Das Schöne:
Da darf der Angler noch, wie er will.

Und kann kleine, mittlere, große oder übergroße Köder nach seinem Wunsch einsetzen.....


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Mir macht Großköderballern einfach auch so schon tierisch Bock - quasi pure Urgewalt, z. B. son überheftigen Musky-Ami-Bladebait volle Lotte anner XXH-Spinne rauszubolzen und mit Power reinzukranen.

Das ist herrlichst grobmotorisch - krasses Tackle, krasse Köder. Schiffsgeschütz-Einsatz rockt einfach fettest.

Da kann man sich irgendwie super bei abreagieren :q (bin wie schon mehrfach gesagt allgemein nicht grade ein UL-Freak). 

--> Strengt zwar zweifellos echt an, aber ist für mich der reinste Sport - da macht Schwitzen Spaß. Quasi ne Automatik-Heizung beim Winterspinnen :q

Mit Jerks hab ichs aber nicht so, das Gefuchtel ist mir zuallermeist zu stressig.

Zudem benutze ich bei Fettlappen & Co. diesen Wurfhand-Zeigefinger-Protector von Gamakatsu. Ist super angenehm an Hand/Finger und verhindert zuverlässig Selbstamputationen durch bissiges Nassgeflecht.


----------



## Andal (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



> "Warum sollte ein großer hinter Brutfischen her sein wenn daneben eine fette Forelle steht?"



Anders herum gefragt. Warum sollte sich die fette Hechtdame nicht einen kleinen Fisch reinziehen, wenn der völlig arglos vor ihrerm Schnabel herumschwimmt?

Zum Glück gibt es kein alleinstehndes Erfolgsrezept und in die wirklichen Vorlieben der Fische können wir schon gar nicht reinschauen. Ein Grund für mich, nicht unbedingt die allergrößten Köder zu fischen, lieber solche, wo sich auch noch guter Barsch, oder Zufalls-Zander einstellen kann. Bei kaltem Wetter bin ich über jeden Fisch froh. Außerdem ist es für die morschen Knochen weniger mühsam...


----------



## Merlin (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



dreampike schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich finde es müßig, über generelle und pauschale Aussagen zu diskutieren, weil die Verhältnisse jeweils einfach unterschiedlich sind. Je nach Futterangebot, Wetter und Temperatur können andere Köder erfolgreich sein.



Das ist ja klar genauso wie es nicht DEN Köder gibt.

Ich wollte nur wissen was für Erfahrungen, was ihr denkt,  euch einbildet oder selber praktiziert. im Bezug auf dem Satz: "Je kälter desto größer der Köder"


----------



## Wogner Sepp (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Soweit klassischer Verlauf des Themas.
Am besten find ich immer die, die mit dem Extrem argumentieren: Kleiner auf großen Köder und umgekehrt.

Fakt  ist: mit größeren Ködern verschiebt sich die Bandbreite an gefangenen  Hechtgrößen nach oben, schwerpunktmäßig gen Herbst/Winter.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



Merlin schrieb:


> Das ist ja klar genauso wie es nicht DEN Köder gibt.
> 
> Ich wollte nur wissen was für Erfahrungen, was ihr denkt,  euch einbildet oder selber praktiziert. im Bezug auf dem Satz: "Je kälter desto größer der Köder"



Zumindest das Kleinfisch-ist-Sommerfisch-Argument kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Auch im tiefsten Winter gibt es knapp fingerlange Fische im Gewässer, so dass ich hier nicht genötigt werde mit 20cm+ Ködern loszuziehen.

Auch das Gebot der Ökonomie (Großer Köder = mehr Jagderfolg) unterschlägt, dass ein Großer Fisch erst einmal gefangen werden muss. Die vorhin erwähnte dicke Forelle ist mMn deutlich gerissener (außer als frischer Satzfisch), als der unerfahrene Jungfisch.

Von daher kann Kleinvieh sammeln deutlich ökonomischer sein als ausgewachsene Tiere zu jagen, wie es die Räuber aller Welt ja auch vormachen.

Ich fische mittlere bis kleine Köder auf Hecht. Einerseits weil ich vom Ufer aus werfen muss, andererseits da ich nicht so viel fange, dass ich wirklich optimistisch mit Großködern ans Wasser gehe (was natürlich ausschließlich am Gewässer liegt!!!).

Daher reicht eine Spinnrute mit einem WG bis 70g auch für mich aus, die ich den ganzen Tag ermüdungsfrei fischen kann.

Es war übrigens mal modern möglichst fein zu angeln und die Angler gaben damit an, Riesenfische gezielt an feinstem Gerät aus dem Wasser zu kitzeln. Heute versuchen sich viele mit dem Einsatz von Großfischgerät zu brüsten und ein Selbstbewusstsein zu demonstrieren.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Aber wenn du nicht gerade mit Dropshot unterwegs bist, muss der Hecht auch deinem 15er hinterher.
Und da rentieren sich eben größere Köder.


Wenn ich im Herbst/Winter ansitze nehm ich auch 15cm Köderfische, wenn nichts anderes zur Hand.
Wenn der einfach so rumliegt, warum sollte der Hecht ihn nicht aufsammeln?


----------



## Merlin (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



			
				Wogner Sepp;4253435

Fakt  ist: mit größeren Ködern verschiebt sich die Bandbreite an gefangenen  Hechtgrößen nach oben schrieb:
			
		

> Hattest du die grösseren  Hechte nicht auch mit einem kleineren Köder gefangen ???


----------



## jkc (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Hi, wichtigstes Argument, für den Einsatz von größeren Ködern ist für mich die Reduzierung von Fängen untermaßiger Fische.

Mit zunehmender Ködergröße werden diese seltener von kleineren Hechten attackiert und nur ein Bruchteil der Attacken von denen bleibt am Köder Hängen, zumindest wenn die Hakenbestückung mit bedacht gewählt wird. Hinzu kommt, dass sich ein 55er Hecht einen MagnumBulli selten bis in die Kiemen haut.

Im Winter werde ich zum Uferangler und meine Fänge an untermaßigen Hechten gehen ohnehin zurück, so dass ich im Vergleich zu den anderen Jahreszeiten verhältnismäßig klein Fische. Das bedeutet Ködergröße so um 15-25cm. Schwerpunktmäßig wähle ich die Köder aber so, dass diese sich in dem von mir beangelten Bereich sauber anbieten lassen dazu gehört meistens auch, dass diese sich ausgesprochen langsam führen lassen. Ich kenne kaum große bis riesige Köder die diesen Ansprüchen gerecht werden.

Grüße JK


----------



## Tommes63 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



			
				MerlinI schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte nur wissen was für Erfahrungen, was ihr denkt,  euch einbildet oder selber praktiziert. im Bezug auf dem Satz: "Je kälter desto größer der Köder"


Gute Frage. 

Ich könnte mit einem Köder angeln der genau ins derzeitige Beuteschema meiner angepeilten Räuber passt und er sich (auch im Kalten) bemüht danach zu schnappen.

Ich könnte auch mit einem Köder angeln, der nur deshalb fängt weil ich ihn den Köder fast ins Maul geführt hab.

Woher weiß ich daß ich einen "interessanten" Köder montiert hab. Leute die schon ein Vielfaches meiner Angelzeit hinter sich haben, wissen das besser als ich. (jedes Jahr ist anders)

Das is für mich das eigentliche Angeln. Erst die erfogversprechenden Köder, dann wird probiert.


----------



## thanatos (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Beuteschema beim Hecht ???????????
 konnte ich eigendlich noch nie feststellen,da ich ja gelegendlich mal einen schlachte sehe ich mir ja auch an was er noch so im Magen hat,ob er nun groß oder klein ist auf seine Futteraufnahme hat das keine Auswirkung ,Hechte ziehn sich rein was ihnen so vor die Schnauze schwimmt.#6
 Bei Forelle und Zander sieht es da schon etwas anders aus.


----------



## Trollwut (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Ich fang meine hechte jetzt noch mit 9 cm Gufis. Es müssen keine Schlappen sein, wenn man weiß wo die Burschen stehn und ihnen vors Maul wirft


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

@Trollwut, wenn du ausschließlich in der Jugendabteilung aufräumen willst, so wie du das ja wohl praktizierst, dann liegst du mit der Ködergröße richtig.
Wenn man aber eher die kleinen Hechte ausschließen möchte, dann kommt man an großen Ködern nicht vorbei.
Und wenn man wie du eine Spinnrute mit 18gr.WG führt, wenn ich nicht irre, dann bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als Miniköder! 
Aber ich nehme an, du gehst wohl eher auf Barsch und die Hechte sind nur Beifang?

@Ronny Kohlman


> Heute versuchen sich viele mit dem Einsatz von Großfischgerät zu brüsten und ein Selbstbewusstsein zu demonstrieren.


Sonen Quatsch habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen!



> Es war übrigens mal modern möglichst fein zu angeln und die Angler gaben  damit an, Riesenfische gezielt an feinstem Gerät aus dem Wasser zu  kitzeln


Es ist ja wohl auch heute eher an der Tagesordnung, dass es en vouge ist mit kleinen Stöckchen, mit möglichst wenig WG, auf Hechte zu gehen!
Dieses beinhaltet natürlich das die dazugehörigen Miniköder mehr Fische verangeln, weil diese öfter bis in die Kiemen inhaliert werden.
Große Hechte werden, wenn sie mal beißen sollten, vor allem im Sommer platt gedrillt, was nicht stören würde, wenn die gleichen Buben nicht noch begeisterte Releaser wären!

Jürgen


----------



## Trollwut (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Mit 65-75 ca sind das für unsere Gewässer schon die besseren. Normal hast du immer die Kinderstube von 45-60.
Ich persönlich will mir diese Küchenhechte ja auch gar nicht ausschließen. Is natürlich auch die Frage in wie weit man die mit 20cm ausschließen kann. Ich wette, die würden da auch drauf ballern. 
Wenn man große Hechte fangen möchte, würde ich sowieso eher zu Naturködern raten. Frei nach dem Motto: Kunstköder Masse, Naturköder Klasse.

Wollte damit nur andeuten, dass man nicht zwingend mit der Ködergröße hochgehen muss


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



> Is natürlich auch die Frage in wie weit man die mit 20cm ausschließen kann. Ich wette, die würden da auch drauf ballern.


Das ist klar, zuverlässig lassen sich kleine Hechte auf große Köder genauso wenig ausschließen, wie große Hechte auf kleine Köder.
Wenn es nur zu 50% funktioniert, so entspricht dies meinem Ziel, zumindest einen mehr oder weniger großen Teil der "Kleinen", nicht zu fangen!
Obwohl ich zugeben muss, es ist nicht das allerschlimmste wenn sich die "Zwackels"
doch am Großköder vergreifen, die dürfen sowieso wieder schwimmen.

Jürgen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Soweit klassischer Verlauf des Themas.




Richtig. Man hat sich ausgetauscht. Völlig klassisch. Und dann hast du den ersten Stänkerer gesetzt. Ebenfalls völlig klassisch. |uhoh:

Ich weiß nicht, die Art deiner Postings erinnert mich an jemanden, den ich längst begraben wähnte...|kopfkrat


----------



## pike-81 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Moinsen!
Selber bin ich meistens mit größeren Ködern unterwegs. Das schraubt auf jeden Fall die Durchschnittsgröße nach oben. 
Ich sehe es wie Taxidermist: die Kleinen vergreifen sich seltener daran, und man schont somit die Bestände, und erhöht langfristig die Chance zu metern. 
Und zwar die ganze Saison über. 
Sehr entscheidend ist zusätzlich das "Wo".
Im Freiwasser sind seltener Schniebel anzutreffen. 
Während man es mit kleineren Kôdern an den Kanten ja geradezu darauf anlegt, Untermaßige zu verangeln. 
Das Hauptproblem beim Einsatz von BigBaits ist die Ausrüstung. 
Nicht jeder Spinnfischer kann sich einfach einen 23er Gummi oder einen 30er Realbait in den Snap hängen. 
Darauf muß man seine gesamte Ausrüstung bis ins Detail abstimmen. 
Aber es lohnt sich. 
Zumindest, wenn man Wert auf Klasse statt Masse setzt. 
Die Gewässerwahl spielt natürlich auch eine Große Rolle. 
Den Vereinsweiher von nebenan mit Poundern zu durchplügen, ist wohl wenig erfolgversprechend. 
Von daher muß jeder die Ködergröße individuell auf Gerät, Gewässer und Zielfisch (Trophäenfisch oder Küchenfisch) festlegen.  
Der Spruch "Großer Köder, großer Fisch" trifft m.M.n. auf den Hecht zu. 
Petri


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



> Das Hauptproblem beim Einsatz von BigBaits ist die Ausrüstung.
> Nicht jeder Spinnfischer kann sich einfach einen 23er Gummi oder einen 30er Realbait in den Snap hängen.
> Darauf muß man seine gesamte Ausrüstung bis ins Detail abstimmen.
> Aber es lohnt sich.


Exakt, Spielzeug hat da nix verloren. Das muss derb Headroom haben, mit nem normalen 80-g-Hechtstock wird das nix.

Drum finde ich ja meine 2,70er Magnus Spin so geil, die geht offiziell bis 185 g (real eher noch n Tacken mehr) und lädt sich ab ca. 60 g auf.

Macht als Wels- und Monsterhechtspinne gleichermaßen eine super Figur (und ist eigentlich für Heilbutt/Großdorsch gedacht, hihi). Ein echtes Multitalent.

Nur dass ich da beim Bigbait-Hechteln 0,36er PP mit 22 kg (Ami-Tragkraftwert, die deutschen 30 kg stimmen nicht), Stahl mit 18 kg und Staylocks mit 68 kg verwende (statt 0,40er Cult Catfish, 1,6er Haruna Seamaster und Staylocks mit 100 kg).

Das funzt prima, wirft fett weit, verhindert Freifluggroßköder bei misslungenen Powerwürfen (nicht ganz irrelevant angesichts mancher Ami-Bigbait-Preise), dreht jeden potenziellen Endhecht easy raus, ist 100 % gummitauglich von Aktion/Rückmeldung her und trotz XXH-Klasse noch wunderbar sensibel. 

Grobmotorisch ist halt nicht gleich grobmotorisch *gggggggg*


----------



## Merlin (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

@Pirschhirsch

Hast Recht mache ich auch so...
Ich gehe immer mit 2 Ruten los ...einmal für das ganz grobe da nehme z.b
eine BC Fun Stick mit einer stabilen Cabo dran...und eine längere Spinrute -70g
Funktioniert das eine nicht klappt meistens das andere


----------



## Merlin (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Richtig. Man hat sich ausgetauscht. Völlig klassisch. Und dann hast du den ersten Stänkerer gesetzt. Ebenfalls völlig klassisch. |uhoh:
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, die Art deiner Postings erinnert mich an jemanden, den ich längst begraben wähnte...|kopfkrat



|good:


----------



## Dakarangus (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Ich habe früher auch mit einer mittleren Spinnrute auf Hecht gefischt, mittlerweile bevorzuge ich aber schon länger KöFis am System und die wiegen natürlich was.

Ich fische die an einer 120g WG Spinnrute die sich auch beim Light Tackle angeln in Norwegen bis 150g Pilker (vertikal) bewährt hat.

Ich sehe in der harten und schweren Rute noch den Vorteil, dass der Anhieb im Hechtmaul so gut durchkommt, selbst wenn man mal nicht ganz so beherzt angeschlagen hat. 
Letzteres passiert mir schomal, wenn ich nach längerem spinnen schon halb penne... |supergri


----------



## Aronson1 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Meinereiner und Kollegen waren Mitte Oktober in Schweden an einem uns sehr bekannten Gewässer unterwegs. Das Wasser wurde gerade ordentlich durchgemischt und die Temperaturen sanken. Aus Gewohnheit zu dieser Jahreszeit hingen überwiegend ordentliche Köder bis 30cm im Snap. Es gab auch einige Fänge bis 85cm aber ein Schema war nicht auszumachen und auch die Menge an gefangenem Fisch war für unsere Verhältnisse eher dürftig. Normalerweise weiß man nach drei Tagen wie die Pikes so ticken. Die Tiefe ist dann ungefähr klar, Trend zu Farbe und Ködergröße ebenfalls. In diesem Jahr nicht. Nach einer Woche kam ein Kollege eher zufällig beim Barschangeln auf die Lösung. Ihm stieg ein Hecht nach dem anderen auf einen gelben (nicht fluo) 5cm Gummifisch ein, mit 95cm auch unser Größter in diesem Urlaub. Dieser Trend stellte sich bei allen anderen nach Köderumstellung auch ein. Verangelte Fische gab es keinen, da wir nur mit Jig und ohne Widerhaken fischten. 

Die Hechte hatten sich eindeutig auf Barsche in dieser Größe eingeschossen, die offenbar in Massen unterwegs waren. Zwei ausgewürgte Barsche in der Größe belegten das recht deutlich. Da, wo vorher Bigbaits unangetastet blieben, gab es Bisse ohne Ende auf die kleinen Gummis.

Zwei weitere Beispiele bzgl. Ködergröße an gleichem Gewässer, dieses Mal allerdings im Hochsommer. Mir stieg ein knapp 90er Hecht ein, auf einen sich gerade an meiner Rute befindlichen 45er Schniepel. Erst als wir das Duo per Kescher aus dem Wasser hoben ließ der 90er von dem Kurzen ab.

Einen Tag später ähnliches Spiel bei einem Kollegen. Ein gut 40cm Barsch wurde Opfer eines ca. 70er Hechtes. Kurz vorm Boot ließ er los.

Mittlerweile sehe ich die Ködergröße eher zwiespältig. Man muss sich halt auf die Launen der Hechte einstellen und falls Kleinzeug erforderlich ist mit Sinn und Verstand, sprich schonend für den Hecht, darauf umstellen. Natürlich steigen auch Kleine darauf ein, aber will mir hier jemand ernsthaft versichern, er würde im Urlaub das Angeln einstellen weil nur auf kleine Köder gebissen wird?


----------



## jkc (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



Aronson1 schrieb:


> ..., er würde im Urlaub das Angeln einstellen weil nur auf kleine Köder gebissen wird?



Einstellen nicht, stur mit großen Ködern weiter angeln schon und das nicht nur im Urlaub.

Grüße JK


----------



## MikeHawk (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Gehe immer mit nem Kollegen Angeln, er auf Hecht ich auf Barsch.

Bei mir max 8cm Gummi
Er mit 12-14cm

Ich fange sowohl deutlich mehr, als auch die größeren Hechte/Barsche


----------



## Aronson1 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



jkc schrieb:


> Einstellen nicht, stur mit großen Ködern weiter angeln schon und das nicht nur im Urlaub.
> 
> Grüße JK



Du wirfst also vier Tage lang deine 150gr.-Aufwärtsklotschen von Morgens bis Abends ohne Fischkontakt, während andere nach und nach mit anderen Lösungen deutlich erfolgreicher bzw. ansatzweise erfolgreich sind (nicht nur im Kleinviehbereich)? Und das ziehst du natürlich auch die weiteren 6 Tage tapfer durch, auch wenn `s einen Schneider nach dem anderen hagelt?

 Hut ab wenn `s so ist .. allein mir fehlt der Glaube.

 An meinen Heimgewässern wäre das kein Problem für mich. Da kann ich nach nem Schneidertag mit größeren Ködern prima schlafen. Auch nach dem zweiten und dritten Schneider. Versuch ich `s übermorgen halt noch mal. Ich fahr aber nicht 3000 km durch Europa um im hochheiligen Angelurlaub an meinen Prinzipien auf Biegen und Brechen festzuhalten, um dann erkennen zu müssen, dass ein Umdenken deutlich mehr Spaß und damit am Ende auch Erholung hätte bringen können. Angeln hat für mich nicht zuletzt auch mit fangen zu tun .. 

 In diesem Oktoberurlaub war es halt so, dass sich nahezu alle Hechtgrößen an diesen 5cm Fischchen vergriffen. Sich dem nicht anzupassen hätte was von kindlicher Dickköpfigkeit gehabt ..


----------



## pike-81 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Ich bin da bei jkc. 
Bei Großködern zählt Durchhaltevermögen. 
Das ist eine Frage der Mentalität. 
Ist eben nichts für Leute, die unbedingt Fischkontakt brauchen. 
Hättest Du es durchgezogen, wäre in Deinem Urlaub VIELLEICHT die 120+ Mutti gekommen. 
Vielleicht auch nicht. 
Das ist Angeln.


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Ich weiß nicht. Nur um dem Plan treu zu bleiben zu riskieren, den anglerischen Jahreshöhepunkt als Schneider zu quittieren? Das klingt mir recht theoretisch. Jeder wie er mag, aber da bin ich dann doch lieber flexibel, wechsele die Köder, oder gleich den Zielfisch.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Ich musste gestern beim Angeln noch an diesen Thread hier denken.
Wir fuhren spontan gestern Nachmittag noch raus, zu unserem großen Baggersee um eine Runde zu schleppen.
Es waren nur 3 Std bis Sonnenuntergang und normalerweise fahren wir  die 80 Km nur, wenn mehr Zeit vorhanden ist.
Mein Kumpel nur halb so alt wie ich, aber wohl doppelt so fischgeil wie ich, fischte einen 9cm Rapala Risto Rap. 
Darauf geht immer was, egal zu welcher Jahreszeit.
Und ich hängte wiedermal den Relax Super x soft shad (23cm), 25gr.Kopf ran.
Beide Köder laufen geschleppt in etwa der gleichen Tiefe von 6-7m.
Kurz und gut, der Kollege fängt den ersten kleinen Hecht, kurz danach den nächsten Kleinen.
Ich denke noch, dass ist der Preis wenn du nur XXL fischst!
Dann wieder ein Biss und es ist gleich erkennbar, dass ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Die Baitjigger XH bog sich schön und die Twinpower fing das Singen an.
Ich schnappe mir den Kescher, sehe aber gleich das es dafür zu früh ist, weil der Fisch noch weit vom Boot entfernt ist und es wohl bei der Gegenwehr etwas Zeit braucht.
Der Kumpel hat erst letztes Jahr seinen Schein gemacht und ist noch etwas unerfahren.
Ich denke mir: "Das hast du jetzt von deinem Großköder schleppen, da kommen andere, mit kleinen Durchschnittsködern und räumen ab!"
Auffällig während des Drills war, dass der Fisch betändig nach unten zog und irgendwann steil unter dem Boot stand. 
Das wird doch wohl nicht?
Ich hatte den Gedanken gerade durch, da tauchte der 1,20m Waller auf!
Ich glaube wir haben alle beide blöd geschaut, ein Dezember Waller!
Ich werde aber weiterhin, wacker meine Big Baits fischen, auch wenn deshalb viele kleinere Hechte nicht einsteigen werden, mir sind dafür ein paar wenige richtig Große lieber.

Jürgen

P.S.: gleich geht es zum Walleressen!


----------



## WK1956 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



Andal schrieb:


> Jeder wie er mag, aber da bin ich dann doch lieber flexibel, wechsele die Köder, oder gleich den Zielfisch.



tja, das klappt aber leider auch nicht immer.
Gestern ging auf Hecht gleich gar nix, also mal schauen ob noch ein paar Forellen da sind. Naja, die waren auch nicht da, dafür fand aber so ein dummer Hecht Gefallen an dem Winzigköder und verabschiedete sich damit noch vor dem Anhieb.


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Irgendwas ist doch immer und wenn es nicht wäre, dann könnte man mit Fug und Recht behaupten: Angeln ist langweilig.

Weil aber immer was ist... #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



Andal schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist doch immer und wenn es nicht wäre, dann könnte man mit Fug und Recht behaupten: Angeln ist langweilig.
> 
> Weil aber immer was ist... #6


Geil - genau das isses!
#6#6#6


----------



## Don-Machmut (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Also ich muss sagen wer zum Angel fährt und stur sein System fährt zb. nur 23/25 Gummis bewegt und nichts weiter probiert ..da hab ich ja Respekt vor #6 .....macht aber in meinen Augen auch was falsch.....muss ja nicht immer schlecht sein ,aber meistens kommt es doch anders  
letzten Endes kommt es auch immer auf die Laune der fische an was sie wollen 

...ein guter Angler probiert und testet und versucht den Fisch zum anbiss zu überreden  .....:vik:

ich zb. hab meine Köder Favoriten  in allen Größen fast immer dabei :vik: ist zwar immer ein geschleppe  zum Boot aber was solls ....
wenn wir zu zweit oder zu dritt auf dem Boot sind probiert jeder zum Anfang auch immer unterschiedliche Köder und Größen aus um zu testen was nu geht |uhoh: von Blech Gummi oder Plastik ....
das hat uns schon oft genug den Arsch gerettet  und gerade den Top Köder des Tages  herauskristallisiert :k

wie heißt es doch wer fängt hat recht egal welcher Köder oder größe :vik::vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> wie heißt es doch wer fängt hat recht egal welcher Köder oder größe :vik::vik:


Ich hab auch schon in diversen Zusammenhängen gehört, dass es auf die Größe nicht ankommen soll....


----------



## pike-81 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Also ich hab überhaupt keinen Bock mehr auf das Geschleppe. 
Ist schon so genug Gerödel. 
Echolot, E-Motor, Akkus, Kescher etc.!
Und ALLE Köder würde ich auch schon lange nicht mehr mitkriegen. 
Der Sammel- und Kaufwahn. 
Darum beschränke ich mich immer auf eine Box. 
Entweder mache ich mir Gedanken und lege mir eine Strategie zurecht, oder es kommt rein, wozu ich gerade Lust habe. 
Beim nächsten Trip fliegen dann ein paar Nieten raus, und was Anderes kommt rein. So hat man irgendwann ein kleines Sortiment voller Favoriten am Start. 
Ständig rumprobieren ist nur Zeitverschwendung und zeugt von Ahnungslosigkeit.


----------



## Don-Machmut (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon in diversen Zusammenhängen gehört, dass es auf die Größe nicht ankommen ....




Thomas mein Mitleid gehört deiner Frau #h#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Wieder glücklicher Single - und ich habs ja nur von/bei anderen gehört ;-)))


----------



## Merlin (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Ich bin da bei jkc.
> Bei Großködern zählt Durchhaltevermögen.
> Das ist eine Frage der Mentalität.
> Ist eben nichts für Leute, die unbedingt Fischkontakt brauchen.
> ...


----------



## Merlin (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

nn





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon in diversen Zusammenhängen gehört, dass es auf die Größe nicht ankommen soll....



nen langen dünnen is Plünn midden kotten dicken kannste watt beschicken....


----------



## Trollwut (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieder glücklicher Single



Aber nur, weils auf die Größe nicht ankommt :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Obwohl ich altersmäßig 52 bin, darf ich nicht bei Ü-40 - Parties mitmachen - 1 cm zu kurz....

;-)))


----------



## Aronson1 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

@ pike 81

Eeeeeeinspruch 

In einem Gewässer mit gutem bis sehr gutem Hechtbestand kannst du beharrlich deinen Favoriten fischen .. und wirst unter Umständen von deinen flexiblen Kollegen in Grund und Boden geangelt. Hast ja schon erwähnt, irgendwas neben den Großen zu fangen ist nicht dein Ding. Finde ich auch nicht übel die Einstellung. Es ist auch nichts daran auszusetzen eine Marschrichtung, welche auch immer, konsequent zu verfolgen. Aber wenn alle um dich herum auf schwarze schlankere Köder fangen, unabhängig von der Größe, fischt du weiter deinen Firetiger? An einem bevorzugten Beuteschema bewusst vorbeiangeln macht doch wirklich keinen Sinn, erst recht nicht bzgl. des Fanges einer Supermama. Als ob die das verschmäht, wonach sich die restlichen Kollegen und Kolleginnen die ... äh .. Flossen ... lecken ;+ |kopfkrat

Ich habe immer wieder erlebt, dass sich der Erfolg bei Anpassung an die Verhältnisse einstellte, gleichzeitig auch die `Menge` an Fischen größer 1m. Dabei spielten immer Ködergröße- u. Farbe eine relavante Rolle. Entsprechend gönne ich mir auch zukünftig ein gesundes Maß an Flexibilität ohne mir Schwielen vom Köderwechsel zu holen.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ist in meinen Augen auch ein Stück Blödheit....




Wie kannst du in dem Zusammenhang von Blödheit reden?
Damit degradierst du dich auf so vielen Ebenen.

Manche folgen halt einem Traum, glauben an sich und ihren Köder und widmen sich hingebungsvoll der Gilf-Jagd.
Die müssen keine fünf 70er fangen, damit es ihnen gut geht.
Denen gehts gut, wenn sie am Wasser sind und damit die Möglichkeit besteht.

"Voll blöd. Versteh ich nicht."



Manche werfen den blauweissen Kopyto in den Karabiner, nur weil der Kollege damit gerade einen 70er rausgezerrt hat.

Das versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Merlin (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Wie kannst du in dem Zusammenhang von Blödheit reden?
> Damit degradierst du dich auf so vielen Ebenen.



Auf welche denn alle.....???
Erkläre das mal ...ich bin leider nicht so intelligent wie du


----------



## Wogner Sepp (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

q.e.d.#6

Soll doch jeder fischen wie er mag, oder?
Kannst du sagen, wieviel Hechtmamis deinen kleinen Köder verschmäht haben?
Oder warum eine gebissen hat?


----------



## pike-81 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Lest Ihr Euch den Thread auch durch, oder reagiert Ihr nur auf die letzten paar Postings?
Habe doch schon geschrieben, daß der Einsatz von BigBaits auch eine Frage des Gewässers und der persönlichen Einstellung ist. 
Eigentlich ist es mir auch egal, wer mit was angelt. 
Aber man darf den Einwand von Taxidermist nicht außer Acht lassen:
Es ist eine Tatsache, daß mit steigender Ködergröße weniger Kleinhechte beißen bzw. verangelt werden.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Aber ich hab doch mal auf nen 20er Lümmel nen 40er Hecht gefangen!"2!!!11

^^


----------



## pike-81 (9. Dezember 2014)

Das ja'n Ding. Foto?
Kann ja jeder sagen...

Edit: Du meintest bestimmt Pfund, nicht Zentimeter B-D


----------



## Merlin (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Es ist eine Tatsache, daß mit steigender Ködergröße weniger Kleinhechte beißen bzw. verangelt werden.



Das kann ja mal festhalten hier,#6


----------



## Merlin (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> q.e.d.#6
> 
> Soll doch jeder fischen wie er maebg, oder?
> Kannst du sagen, wieviel Hechtmamis deinen kleinen Köder verschmäht haben?
> Oder warum eine gebissen hat?



Wenn du zu deiner überragenen Intelligenz auch noch Ahnung von angeln hättest und dir die Postings mal richtig durchlesen könntest wäre es perfekt.

Aber irgendwas ist ja immer sagt Andal


----------



## Andal (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Schaut euch doch bitte einmal das Verbreitungsgebiet von Esox lucius an und beantwortet die Frage, ob pauschale Aussagen der Sache gerecht werden.


----------



## Merlin (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



Merlin schrieb:


> ..jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit.
> Ich fische in Baggerseen vom Ufer aus auf Hecht mit Kunstködern wie Wobbler , Jerks oder Blech.
> Meine Frage: ich höre immer jetzt im Winter muss man mit großen Ködern bzw.Jerks um die 20 cm angeln..
> Ich fange aber besser mit normalen Wobbler von 10 -14cm..
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen stimmt der Spruch je kälter desto größer der Köder ???



Hier nochmal der Anfang


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Und wenns hier wieder persönlich wird:
Wieder Punkte...............


----------



## pike-81 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Ist doch alles im grünen Bereich. 
Andal hat natürlich Recht. 
Vom kleinsten Graben über die gewaltigsten Ströme und tiefsten Seen bis zum Brackwasser der Ostsee tummelt sich Meister Esox. 
Er reagiert auf fast alle Angelmethoden. Vom Ansitz über Spinnen und Schleppen bis zum Fliegenfischen. 
Das macht ihn ja unter Anderem so interessant.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Leider ist hier im Thread, Schleppangeln und reines Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus arg durchmischt worden.
Daran bin ich wohl nicht ganz unbeteiligt?
Aber es sind hier noch ein paar andere "Schlepper" unterwegs?
Obwohl ich schon im ersten Beitrag meinerseits darauf hinwies, dass ich es nachvollziehen kann, wenn man sich als Uferangler keine dicken Arme holen will, weil man ganzen Tag Großköder rumschmeißt!
Nur jetzt zur Winterzeit setze ich, weil Boot vorhanden und erlaubt, fast ausschließlich auf Bigbaits und langsames tiefes Schleppen.
In den letzten Jahren ist dies in so fern aufgegangen, dass meine Jahresend-Hechte immer die größten waren, regelmäß gab es dann den Meter.
Den Rest des Jahres bevorzuge ich auch, eher normales werfbares Ködermaß!
Aber schon im Frühjahr relativiert es sich wieder, weil dann wieder kombiniertes Großköder werfen, auf Hecht und Waller angedacht ist?

Also Leute, flexibel sein (nicht nur mit der Ködergröße) und sich den Gegebenheiten anpassen!

Jürgen


----------



## Merlin (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Es ist eine Tatsache, daß mit steigender Ködergröße weniger Kleinhechte beißen bzw. verangelt werden.





Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nur jetzt zur Winterzeit setze ich, weil Boot vorhanden und erlaubt, fast ausschließlich auf Bigbaits und langsames tiefes Schleppen.
> 
> Also Leute, flexibel sein (nicht nur mit der Ködergröße) und sich den Gegebenheiten anpassen!



Mal kurz zusammengefasst was ich bis jetzt interessant finde....


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Wie definiert Ihr denn "groß" ?

Ich kenne stark be(spinn)fischte Gewässer, da sind 70-80er schon sehr gut.

Und diese Fische wurden auf kleinfingerlange und mehr als handlange Köder gefangen.

Umgekehrt fischt doch auch keiner das 5cm. Fischchen am Bodden - oder ?

Das kleine Hechte auf Großköder nicht verletzt werden halte ich für ein Gerücht.

Nen "berühmter" deutscher Hechtangler bewaffnet seine Köder neben dem großen jighaken mit 2 riesigen Drillingen an Flanke und Schwanz.

Das soll schonend sein? Größere Haken, mehr Verletzungen.

R.S.


----------



## d0ni (9. Dezember 2014)

Mit nem 30cm Köder beissen auch viele 50-60er Hechte.

Aber ja, wenn da nicht grad 3 Drillinge dranhängen, wird der Fisch nicht gehakt.

Würde gern öfter mit so großen Ködern fischen, es is halt seeehr ermüdent. 
Stimme dem Taxidermist da in allem zu


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Hmmm, ich hab die Argumentation so verstanden:

Nicht, dass kleine Hechte durch größere Köder weniger verletzt werden - sondern dass auf Riesenlatschen gar nicht erst so viele bzw. weniger Kleinhechte beißen.

Dem stimme ich zu - Schniepel gehen zwar auch auf 23er los, aber offenbar deutlich seltener als auf Kleinkram. Ich glaube auch, dass ein Schniepel in nem Großlatschen eher nen Reviereindringling sieht, den es zu vertreiben gilt. Der will den IMO nicht immer nur fressen, sondern eher auch mal verscheuchend verbeißen - obwohl Hechte natürlich Kannibalen sind.

Solches "Gerempel" gibts ja auch bei Barschen, die sich mit Wobblern "prügeln", die fast genauso groß sind wie sie selbst. Auch da gehts IMO nicht immer nur ums reine Fressen.

Meine Großlatschen versehe ich mit einem Jighaken in passender Größe und einem einzigen Stinger mit mittelgroßem Drilling im "Afterflossenbereich".

Zwei Stinger mit Megadrillingen halte ich persönlich für übertrieben. 

Viel wichtiger finde ich die Stärke des eigentlichen Stinger-Drahts, die sollte aufgrund der hohen Belastungen auf kurzer "Drahtstrecke" keinesfalls zu schwach ausfallen (bei mir 18 kg).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

@Taxidermist + @PirschHirsch

very good! |good:

Mehr braucht man dazu eigentlich nicht mehr sagen.

Viele Haken+Hakenflunken bedeuten halt latent, dass man den verhakten Hecht nicht mehr sinnvoll zurücksetzen kann (schafft).


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Stinger mag ich ansonsten überhaupt nicht (interne Kiemenhänger finde ich extrem ungroovy) - darum verwende ich die auch nur bei dieser Ködergröße.

Da gehts halt nicht anders, wenn man konkret was fangen und nicht größtenteils nur Bisse zählen will.

Aber gleich zwei Riesenkrampen als Zusatzdrillinge finde ich einfach zuviel. Das ist ja schon eher ein Rechen als ein Köder.

Lieber nur ein mittelgroßer Extra-Drilling, aber der dafür richtig scharf und sinnvoll platziert (und nicht zu tief in den Köder gerammt, damit er sich möglichst schnell löst).

Bei mir deckt der eigentliche Jighaken das erste Köderdrittel ab, der Stingerdrilling das zweite von unten. Und reine Schwanzbeißer dürfen sich glücklich schätzen.

Das finde ich persönlich fair und vertretbar, quasi meine Chance für den Fisch. Was da dann nicht hängt, das hängt halt nicht. So what. 

Ein mampfgeiler Endhecht oder -zander haut sich eh den ganzen 23er in die Luke und beißt theoretisch kaum vorbei - einer der beiden Haken wird dann schon fassen. 

Falls nicht, war das Viech eben "besser". Für mich kein Grund, den Latschen übertrieben aufzurüsten, nur um ums Verrecken alles haken zu können.

Abgesehen davon sammelt eine solche Konstruktion vergleichsweise etwas weniger Dreck, Laub etc. ein.

Zudem bleibt das ohne Monsterkopfdrilling bei Powerwürfen auch etwas weniger häufig im Vorfach hängen.

Kann aber natürlich jeder so halten wie er will, da möcht ich niemand was vorschreiben.


----------



## Andal (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Bei den Royberjigs für Norwegen haben sich die kleinen Magneten ja bestens bewährt. Sie halten den Drilling an Ort und Stelle, der Gummi wird nicht perforiert und so weiter und so fort. Kleine Neodym Magneten kann man auch in Süßwassergummis einkleben.


----------



## Merlin (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

So heute los gewesen = 1 Hecht 92cm.  
Köder: Quantum Spooky Jerk  16cm. 90g

Vielleicht fangen die grossen Köder doch besser|kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



> Vielleicht fangen die grossen Köder doch besser



Na also, passt doch!

Petri heil!

Jürgen


----------



## Merlin (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Petri Dank !!


----------



## buddah (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Wobei 16cm zu den kleinen Hechtködern zählt#6


----------



## Andal (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Ein Jerk mit 16 cm, oder ein NoAction Shad gleicher Länge? Merken wir was?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Die Länge allein sagt doch kaum was, wenigstens de Körperhöhe sollte man auch dazu sagen. Ob Modell Tobiasfischchen, Stint, Rotauge, Barsch oder Karausche macht schon was aus.


----------



## Merlin (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Länge allein sagt doch kaum was, wenigstens de Körperhöhe sollte man auch dazu sagen. Ob Modell Tobiasfischchen, Stint, Rotauge, Barsch oder Karausche macht schon was aus.



Deswegen habe ich  auch Jerk 16cm  und 90g !!!!!!   geschrieben


----------



## buddah (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



Merlin schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich  auch Jerk 16cm  und 90g !!!!!!   geschrieben


#c Material ?


----------



## Fr33 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Es geht doch um das Volumen und nicht nur rein um die Köderlänge....


Gutes Beispiel sind Crankbaits.... die sind ja in der Regel nicht gerade groß. Tragen aber aufgrund der Körperform sehr auf....


----------



## Merlin (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



buddah schrieb:


> #c Material ?



????? Was meinst mit Material ?????|kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

90 gr. Blei, oder 90 gr. Balsaholz!?


----------



## Merlin (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



Andal schrieb:


> 90 gr. Blei, oder 90 gr. Balsaholz!?



90 gr sind 90 gr,..
Ich wusste gar das es Jerks aus Blei gibt.|kopfkrat
http://www.zesox.de/Kunstkoeder/Wob...y-Jerk-Firetiger-suspending-Wobbler-16cm.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbdEj_RAmKI


Bis jetzt waren meine Favoriten Hybrida J1 und Buster Jerk Strikte Pro....
aber der Spooky ist echt Klasse..


----------



## florinho83 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Erstmal vorweg: 
Ich habe erst letzten Monat meinen Fischereischein gemacht ubd bin demnach noch sehr Unerfahren.
Nachdem ich gestern in Krefeld am Elfrather See mit meiner kleinen Spinnrute (habs mit kleinen Twistern, Spinner versucht)  keinen Erfolg hatte,
bin ich heute mit der schwereren Rute mit großen Twistern und Gummifischen wieder glücklos geblieben. .
Ich habe an beiden Tagen nicht einen Fisch auch kein Weißfisch gesehen, selbst nicht bei dem Super klarem Wasser Wasser..
Das ist schon merkwürdig oder was meint ihr dazu? ?

P.s. falls jemand den See kennt und Tips für mich hat, immer her damit #h

Als ich dann total frustriert zurück zum Auto ging sah ich dann einen toten Hecht am Wasserrand.
Ich nahm ihn aus dem Wasser um zu schauen was passiert sein könnte. 
Er sah äußerlich gesund aus.. In seinem Schlund stecke allerdings Beute, genauer gesagt ein weiterer Hecht!
Ich holte den kleineren aus dem Schlund des großen heraus und war verblüfft. . |bigeyes
siehe Fotos!!
Der kleine war 32cm und der größere 48cm..

Meint ihr es ist möglich das er an dem nur geringfügig kleineren Erstickt ist??
Ihn runter zu schlucken dürfte m.m.n unmöglich gewesen sein,  und er könnte Probleme gehabt haben ihn wieder raus zu würgen? !
Als ich den kleinen rauszog saß dieser schon richtig fest im Schlund.

Oder ist das völlig normal dass so recht kleine Hechte auf ihre fast gleich großen Artgenossen knüppeln???


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Tja bei Hecht nicht ungewöhnlich einen fast genauso großen Artgenossen zu verdrücken und manchmal geht es schief .

Durchaus gängig sind aber größen die 1 drittel des Eignegewichtes ausmachen.
Also ein 24 Pfund Hecht hat keinerlei Probleme einen 8 Pfünder zu vernaschen.


----------



## Digga (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Hechte können ihr Beute nicht mehr ausspucken wegen der bestimmten Form der Zähne. Deswegen kann es zu solchen Szenarien kommen.
Es ist eher bedenklich, dass sich der Hecht einen Artgenossen geschnappt hat. Ich würde daraus schlussfolgern, dass es nicht genug Weißfische/Friedfische (Nahrung) in dem See gibt.
Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## dreampike (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Hallo florinho83, 

es ist für dieses Jahreszeit nicht merkwürdig, keinen Fisch zu sehen. Abgesehen von Salmoniden ziehen sich in stehenden Gewässern die meisten Fische in die tieferen Regionen zurück und sind nicht sehr aktiv. Und dass man an zwei Tagen hintereinander nichts fängt, das ist auch nicht ungewöhnlich, mir "passiert" das im Moment laufend, ich habe trotz einiger Touren in 2015 noch keinen einzigen Fisch gefangen. Und ich fische schon einige Tage länger und würde mich mit fast 50 Jahren Angelpraxis als nicht ganz unerfahren bezeichnen. Aber gerade in klaren Stillgewässern sind die Hechte im Moment eher träge und wenn dort viel mit Kunstköder gefischt wird, dann sind sie in der kalten Jahreszeit oft kaum zum Anbiß zu verleiten. Das hat sicherlich mit dem verlangsamten Stoffwechsel zu tun und dass sie dann länger brauchen, um sich zum Anbiß zu entscheiden. In solchen Situationen dürften tote Köderfische eher zum Erfolg führen. Das mag an anderen Gewässer ganz anders sein (in den Boddengewässern beissen sie im Winter eher sehr gut), aber in Baggerseen mache ich zur Zeit ähnliche Erfahrungen wie Du. 
Im Übrigen hat ein Anglerfreund dieses Jahr einen Hecht mit 1,10 gefangen, der einen 70er Hecht im Magen hatte (und trotzdem noch auf einen Köderfisch biss!). Mich wundert eher, dass der Hecht von Dir an dem doch deutlich kleineren Artgenossen erstickt ist...
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## dreampike (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Hallo Digga, 

damit unterstellst Du ja, dass Hechte in ihrem Raubverhalten einen Unterschied machen und ihresgleichen gegenüber eine Bisshemmung haben, die nur dann aufgehoben ist, wenn der Hunger groß genug ist. Allerdings ist der Kannibalismus bei Hechten sehr stark verbreitet, vielleicht auch um Freßkonkurrenz auszuschalten.  Ich denke dass ein Hecht zuschnappt, wenn er einen kleineren Hecht vor die Flinte bekommt. Ich würde mir daher keine Sorgen um den Weißfischbestand machen, sondern mir einen Wobbler im Hechtdesign besorgen!
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Mit mangelndem Weißfischbestand hat das IMO nichts zu tun - Hechte löten sich alles rein, was quasi ihrer Meinung nach ins Maul passt. Und schnappen auch mal zu, um Reviereindringliche zu verscheuchen.

Ne (hormonell bedingte) Beißhemmung gibts da nur während der Laichzeit, damit die Metermuttis nicht ihre oft deutlich kleineren Begatter schon vor der Action plätten.

Köder im Hechtdesign sind bei mir darum schon lange Teil des Sortiments. Und dazu welche mit Refo-Muster, um sozusagen auf die hiesigen Verklappungsaktionen aufzuspringen.


----------



## G.B.Wolf (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Würde mir da auch keine Sorgen um den Weißfischbestand machen. Wie dreampike schon geschrieben hat, ist es 1.) nicht ungewöhnlich, mal ein paar Tage zu schneidern (gerade als Neuling), 2.) völlig normal, dass sich die Mehrzahl der Fische in den Wintermonaten in tiefere Gewässerregionen zurückziehen, so dass man sie nur selten zu Gesicht bekommt und 3.) neigen Hechte (wie übrigens auch Salmoniden) unabhängig vom sonstigen Nahrungsangebot zu Kannibalismus. Ich denke jedoch, dass in diesem Fall eher die Ausschaltung eines Nahrungskonkurrenten für den größeren Hecht im Vordergrund stand, wenn man die Größen der beiden Fische in Relation zueinander setzt.


----------



## geomujo (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Die Fachliteratur sagt, dass beim Hecht Kannibalismus erst dann zu Tage  tritt, wenn das Räuber/Beute-Verhältnis zu sehr zu gunsten der Hechte geht. Das  ist eine Art der Selbstregulation um sich nicht alle Futterfische  wegzufressen. Der Hecht weiß ganz genau, wann er lieber zum Kannibalen wird,  als die restlichen vermehrungsfähigen Futterfische zu vertilgen.

Ein  solches Verhalten geht der menschlichen Spezies jedoch völlig ab. Der Mensch beutet  lieber alles restlos aus und wundert sich dann dass es nix mer gibt/kommt.
Soll jetzt kein Plädoyer für Kannibalismus sein 

Sicher mag es vereinzelten Kannibalismus auch ohne Not geben, aber das wird dann eher die Ausnahme sein. Auch hier kann evtl. der Umstand der biologischen Selbstkontrolle greifen, in dem nur die schwächsten/kranken Kollegen vertilgt werden. Ein Revierverhalten ist mir beim Hecht nicht bekannt. Ich kenne das nur von einigen Barscharten in der Laichzeit, wenn sie ihre Eier beschützen wollen. Da kennen die dann keine Angst.


----------



## florinho83 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Danke für eure Antworten! 
Im Vorfeld habe ich von drei verschiedenen Anglern gehört das der See voll ist mit Hecht, 
würde also zur Theorie passen ..also die Konkurrenz auszuschalten. 

Ja das ich wahrscheinlich nicht das letzte mal als Schneider nach Hause fahre, war mir klar! 
Nur dachte ich man könnte mal ab und zu am Uferrand ein paar Weißfische sehen. .
Aber jetzt bin ich ja schlauer!


----------



## jkc (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Hi, bei den Bildern wundert mich am ehesten noch, dass der Hecht eingegangen ist. Vergleichbare Szenarien kenne ich aus dem Aquarium zu genüge, selbst Döbel schlugen sich Gründlinge rein, die nur mit aus dem Maul ragender Schwanzflosse verdaut werden konnten. 
Hecht frisst Hecht ist meiner Meinung nach noch lange kein Grund zur Sorge, kommt selbst in Gewässern vor, in denen Hechte unterrepräsentiert sind.

Grüße JK


----------



## geomujo (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*

Zander haben es da weitaus schwerer. 
Beim Zander greift irgendwann die Maulgrößenlimitierung.

Es kann passieren, dass einige starke Jahrgänge so viel Futterfisch fressen, dass eine ganze lokale Generation der Futterfische wegbricht. Nun kann der Zander aber keine größeren Fische erlegen, da ihm sein Maul im Weg ist - somit können sie sich auch nur schwer selbst dezimieren. Entsprechende Zahlen an neuen Jungfischen kompensieren nicht den relativen Masseverlust von Futterfischen insgesamt.
Folge ist, viele Zander verhungern das Jahr darauf.

Der Hecht hat sich da besser angepasst. er verträgt ein viel breiteres Beutespektrum und die Selbstregulation macht ihn zum idealen und sehr erfolgreichen Raubfisch in nahezu allen hier vorkommenen Groß bishin zu Kleinstgewässern. Die kontinuierlich steigende Wasserqualität kommt ebenfalls dem Hecht zu gute.


Ich hatte mal in einem anderen Forum einen post gemacht als es um gute Schlei-Gewässer ging. Der Hecht ist in der Lage sogar in Kleinstgewässern für ein stabiles Verhältnis an Räubern und Beute zu sorgen.
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/showt...6der-f%FCr-Schleien/page2&p=613445#post613445

Tja - Zander ...
entwickelt euch weiter, oder das wars dann irgendwann mit Euch


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ködergrösse beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht....*



> Hi, bei den Bildern wundert mich am ehesten noch, dass der Hecht eingegangen ist.


Wundert mich auch, denn eigentlich hätte er das packen müssen!
Aber ich denke, dass der kleinere Hecht ungünstig geschluckt wurde, so dass dessen Rücken und Afterflosse spreizen und so die Atmung des Größeren behinderten. 

@Florinho,
Es gilt im Winter, Köderführung, groß, tief und langsam, bis extrem langsam!
Und extreme Action Köder scheinen nur verdächtig zu wirken, zumindest auf größere, erfahrene Fische.
An meinem Baggersee stehen so ab Auflösung der Sprungschicht, welches normalerweise im November, mit den ersten Herbsstürmen passiert, die Hechte auf dem Grund, oder dicht darüber.
Auch die Kleineren findet man dann im Freiwasser, also nicht Ufernah, wo sie sich im Sommerhalbjahr nicht blicken lassen dürfen, sonst sind die nämlich des Todes!
Mit den Friedfischen ist es das gleiche, da findet sich kaum noch etwas über etwa 8m Wassertiefe und ufernah schon gar nicht.
In meinem See gibt es einen, etwa Fussballfeld großen Trichter, wo die Tiefe von sonst durchschnittlich 10-12m, auf bis zu 30m geht.
In dem Loch stehen bei kalten Temperaturen tonnenweise Fische aller Arten, schön in regelmäßiger Schichtung!
Noch ein Tipp zum Schluß: in jedem Baggersee gibt es Grundwasserquellen, dieses Wasser ist zwar sauerstoffarm, aber wärmer als das Umgebungswasser. Grundwasser hat in der Regel 8° Grad!
Diese Quellen sind im Winter Hot Spots, im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes!
Man findet die Stellen entweder im Sommer, schwimmenderweise, also wenn du über Stellen schwimmst, wo das Wasser plötzlich kalt wird.
Oder im Winter, beim zufrieren des Gewässers, gibt es kreisrunde Stellen, die noch eine Weile offen bleiben, wenn sich das Eis bildet.
Aber nur in den ersten Frosttagen, bei längerem Frost frieren auch diese Stellen zu.

Jürgen


----------

